

My Favorite Plagiarism-Fighting Tools - profquail
http://www.plagiarismtoday.com/2009/07/08/my-favorite-plagiarism-fighting-tools/

======
HoneyAndSilicon
FYI: his main favs:

Creative Commons; FairShare (tracking for dynamic); Plagium (tracing for
static); Tineye (image tracking); Change Detection (takedown detection)

